# Eating habits



## Newbie777 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hello,

I eat 3 times a day, breakfast at 8.00am, lunch at 12.00pm and Tea at 6.00pm (although this may change to 5pm).

I have snacks inbetween meals every 2 hours, which will include an apple, upto 12 almonds, 2 oatcake crackers with loads of cheese and occasionally a piece of brugen toast with peanut butter.

I am surprised to find out that some people only eat twice a day, like breakfast and tea. Is there a big benefit doing this (please note, not implying that this wrong, everyone to their own)  just curious if this can help with BG levels?

So how many times do you eat and how often do you snack?


----------



## grovesy (Feb 9, 2021)

I now eat 3 times a day last meal around 6pm and breakfast between 7-8 am. I try not snack. I have occasionaly eaten twice a day but can't maintain it long term. I don't eat nuts as 1) I can overeat on them 2) them have a bad effect on my IBS. I don't eat oatcakes either as again I would overeat them too.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 9, 2021)

grovesy said:


> I now eat 3 times a day last meal around 6pm and breakfast between 7-8 am. I try not snack. I have occasionaly eaten twice a day but can't maintain it long term. I don't eat nuts as 1) I can overeat on them 2) them have a bad effect on my IBS. I don't eat oatcakes either as again I would overeat them too.


Oh, sad to hear of the IBS.

You are very good with no snacks though.

The oatcakes are  very moreish and at 3.7g of carbs not that bad, but I limit myself to 2 a day, but I am killing it on the cheese front though, about 60g per day (maybe a bit more)


----------



## jill-mc (Feb 9, 2021)

I eat 4 meals a day now as I have reduced my portion sizes at each meal. Occasionally also have a mid morning or mid afternoon snack with my coffee/tea(de caff) such as a keto cookie or nut bar. Dont think I could only eat twice a day!


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 9, 2021)

jill-mc said:


> I eat 4 meals a day now as I have reduced my portion sizes at each meal. Occasionally also have a mid morning or mid afternoon snack with my coffee/tea(de caff) such as a keto cookie or nut bar. Dont think I could only eat twice a day!


4 times a day that interesting,

how big or small are the meals and approx what are the carb amounts please.


----------



## Iwillgetthere (Feb 9, 2021)

I have found that since having to rethink how and what I eat that I only eat when hungry. Sometimes that's 3 times  or once a day, mainly it is twice and I don't tend to snack. I drink lots of water and fruit/green teas or black decaf coffee. I also try to keep within an 8 hour period to eat in ( so nothing but drinks after 6pm until after 10am).  I am currently following a keto diet with a Max of 20g carbs per day because I still have weight to lose. This all seems to be working to keep my blood glucose levels fairly stable daily and decreasing slowly.
I think the thing is to find what works for you, and this is a great place for ideas and help.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 9, 2021)

These days I do not get hungry but I tend to eat as I have to cater for my husband. 
By testing I found that eating a meal with a small amount of carbs, like 10gm, stops my BG levels rising in the morning. I can then go 12 hours drinking only water and with no need to eat. In the evening I have a few more carbs, with a maximum of 40 for the day. I do sometimes have a coffee with cream with my meals, but not always. Sometimes I make a large pot of fruit flavoured tea and drink that through the day, especially in hot weather.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 9, 2021)

I am trying to eat only two meals a day at around 12 and 5ish 6ish. Breakfast is bad for you apparently and fasting is good. I can do this it's just that I'm lazy and don't apply myself. I will tomorrow (famous last words).  I only drink water but have the occasional early Nescafe with single cream as coffee is supposed to be good for the liver.


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 10, 2021)

Usually just 2 meals a day for me and often not large meals but I will have a snack of nuts or cheese or pork scratchings or half a square of dark 75+% chocolate with a spoon of peanut butter.
Breakfast can be a 2 course affair, so this morning it was a bowl of butternut squash soup with a dollop of cream cheese in it and then a small bowl of creamy Greek natural yoghurt with some sour cherries, cocoa powder and mixed seeds and I always have a coffee with double cream to start the day, even if I don't have breakfast. Then I had some roasted peanuts at lunchtime and tonight I had a pot of mixed olives with feta cheese with a gin and tonic followed by a plate of lettuce leaves with cucumber, 4 cherry tomatoes (normally only have 2 but they will waste if I don't eat them) and a big dollop of cheese coleslaw about 2 hours later. 
Oh, I also had 2 prunes (approx 10g carbs) this morning before breakfast to bring my BG levels up because I was too low and another 10g carb snack this afternoon whilst I was working at the stables because I dropped into the red again.
My meal times vary enormously so breakfast will be between 6.30 am or 10am or I might skip breakfast altogether and have brunch instead and evening meal can be anywhere from 5pm until 11pm... usually something light and very low carb if I am eating very late. Like @Iwillgetthere I eat when I am hungry and I have the time to cook something or I can psych myself up to cook something. About 9pm is my usual dinner time. Tonight I have been preparing food for tomorrow night's meal.... a kind of goulash with swede and carrots instead of potatoes, which has all gone in the slow cooker so I just nibbled at my olives whilst I prepped and cooked and then had my salad afterwards. 

I am not a routine sort of person. I worked rotating shifts for a lot of years so even my sleep patterns are not regular and sometimes I will be awake all night and sleep half the day. My body tells me when I need food or when I need to sleep and whilst I have spells where I try to conform to a "normal" routine, I can't manage to maintain it for long before I lapse and I can get quite stressed trying to maintain it.

What amazes me is that since I reduced my carb intake right down and increased my fat intake, I rarely feel hungry/craving and I eat so much less food in general. I used to always be thinking about what I would eat next,(it was an unconscious obsession looking back at it now), so being free or that constant "urge" for food is very liberating!


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 10, 2021)

3 meals a day

Don't snack unless I have to, meaning if I'm hypo or low I'll have glucose chews and if I'm low at bedtime I'll have some either digestive biscuits or hobnobs, whichever ones I have in my tub at the time lol
xx


----------



## jill-mc (Feb 10, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> 4 times a day that interesting,
> 
> how big or small are the meals and approx what are the carb amounts please.


I don't count/weigh my food(Not good with numbers so that would do my head in!). However I stick rigidly to very low carb foods and use keto recipes. Breakfast is usually Greek yoghurt with few berries and chia seeds and a dollop of double cream, lunch is usually a bowl of salad loaded with cheese and nuts or tuna and avocado. Dinner is something like a 2 egg cheese omelette or salmon/mackerel fillet with half plate of mixed veg, few celeriac fries. Supper is something like 1 oatcake,and cheese, olives, nuts and a stick of celery with mushroom pate.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 10, 2021)

Iwillgetthere said:


> I have found that since having to rethink how and what I eat that I only eat when hungry. Sometimes that's 3 times  or once a day, mainly it is twice and I don't tend to snack. I drink lots of water and fruit/green teas or black decaf coffee. I also try to keep within an 8 hour period to eat in ( so nothing but drinks after 6pm until after 10am).  I am currently following a keto diet with a Max of 20g carbs per day because I still have weight to lose. This all seems to be working to keep my blood glucose levels fairly stable daily and decreasing slowly.
> I think the thing is to find what works for you, and this is a great place for ideas and help.


That's really good well done

I am also impressed that you are sticking to the keto diet, 20g a day, that is hard going as there carbs everywhere even in salads!


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 10, 2021)

Ditto said:


> I am trying to eat only two meals a day at around 12 and 5ish 6ish. Breakfast is bad for you apparently and fasting is good. I can do this it's just that I'm lazy and don't apply myself. I will tomorrow (famous last words).  I only drink water but have the occasional early Nescafe with single cream as coffee is supposed to be good for the liver.


Oh, gosh don't you struggle with no food from after 5.00pm to 12.00pm, I probably would feint


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 10, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Usually just 2 meals a day for me and often not large meals but I will have a snack of nuts or cheese or pork scratchings or half a square of dark 75+% chocolate with a spoon of peanut butter.
> Breakfast can be a 2 course affair, so this morning it was a bowl of butternut squash soup with a dollop of cream cheese in it and then a small bowl of creamy Greek natural yoghurt with some sour cherries, cocoa powder and mixed seeds and I always have a coffee with double cream to start the day, even if I don't have breakfast. Then I had some roasted peanuts at lunchtime and tonight I had a pot of mixed olives with feta cheese with a gin and tonic followed by a plate of lettuce leaves with cucumber, 4 cherry tomatoes (normally only have 2 but they will waste if I don't eat them) and a big dollop of cheese coleslaw about 2 hours later.
> Oh, I also had 2 prunes (approx 10g carbs) this morning before breakfast to bring my BG levels up because I was too low and another 10g carb snack this afternoon whilst I was working at the stables because I dropped into the red again.
> My meal times vary enormously so breakfast will be between 6.30 am or 10am or I might skip breakfast altogether and have brunch instead and evening meal can be anywhere from 5pm until 11pm... usually something light and very low carb if I am eating very late. Like @Iwillgetthere I eat when I am hungry and I have the time to cook something or I can psych myself up to cook something. About 9pm is my usual dinner time. Tonight I have been preparing food for tomorrow night's meal.... a kind of goulash with swede and carrots instead of potatoes, which has all gone in the slow cooker so I just nibbled at my olives whilst I prepped and cooked and then had my salad afterwards.
> ...


Gosh, there is some changes in your routine, but you are organised and prepared, I like it very nice.

You are very precise too, two cherry tomatoes, I wouldnt think twice about it!

I agree going on low carb, sounds weird but you don't get as hungry as I normally would, lesson learnt there.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 10, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> 3 meals a day
> 
> Don't snack unless I have to, meaning if I'm hypo or low I'll have glucose chews and if I'm low at bedtime I'll have some either digestive biscuits or hobnobs, whichever ones I have in my tub at the time lol
> xx


Oh okay make sense, very sensible

Not sure if tried the hobnobs, I could resist just one or two, annoyingly we have the milk chocolate variety at home


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 10, 2021)

jill-mc said:


> I don't count/weigh my food(Not good with numbers so that would do my head in!). However I stick rigidly to very low carb foods and use keto recipes. Breakfast is usually Greek yoghurt with few berries and chia seeds and a dollop of double cream, lunch is usually a bowl of salad loaded with cheese and nuts or tuna and avocado. Dinner is something like a 2 egg cheese omelette or salmon/mackerel fillet with half plate of mixed veg, few celeriac fries. Supper is something like 1 oatcake,and cheese, olives, nuts and a stick of celery with mushroom pate.


Ahh, I see now, very nice and practical.

I like the idea of your supper and your diet is low carb.it's also nicely balanced and can see you won't go hungry either.

I guess my snacks! 3 or 4 times a day make up my 4th meal then.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 10, 2021)

Drummer said:


> These days I do not get hungry but I tend to eat as I have to cater for my husband.
> By testing I found that eating a meal with a small amount of carbs, like 10gm, stops my BG levels rising in the morning. I can then go 12 hours drinking only water and with no need to eat. In the evening I have a few more carbs, with a maximum of 40 for the day. I do sometimes have a coffee with cream with my meals, but not always. Sometimes I make a large pot of fruit flavoured tea and drink that through the day, especially in hot weather.


Oh my goodness, you have your work cutout, it must be very difficult.

I think your discipline is fantastic, do not worry about very low BG?


----------



## adrian1der (Feb 10, 2021)

I usually eat a light lunch and then my main meal in the evening. If I'm really busy I sometimes only eat in the evening. Yesterday I was on a call until 13:00, made my son lunch when he finished his morning lessons and then raced back upstairs for a call at 13:30. Mind you, I was hungry by tea time!


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 10, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> Oh okay make sense, very sensible
> 
> Not sure if tried the hobnobs, I could resist just one or two, annoyingly we have the milk chocolate variety at home


When I was trying to gain weight I did snack but was things I didn't need to inject for so boiled eggs, whether it be hen or duck, cold meats and cheese

I don't buy branded hob nobs, just cheap shop own brand versions, prefer Morrison's to Lidl's ones but Lidl's digestives beat any other brand by a mile!
xx


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 10, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> When I was trying to gain weight I did snack but was things I didn't need to inject for so boiled eggs, whether it be hen or duck, cold meats and cheese
> 
> I don't buy branded hob nobs, just cheap shop own brand versions, prefer Morrison's to Lidl's ones but Lidl's digestives beat any other brand by a mile!
> xx


Yes, I have tried some if those too and yes there are just as good as the main brand, I always had a biscuit with a cup of tea, now its just tea

Although I eat 1  or 2 boiled eggs a day,I think they add constipation


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 10, 2021)

adrian1der said:


> I usually eat a light lunch and then my main meal in the evening. If I'm really busy I sometimes only eat in the evening. Yesterday I was on a call until 13:00, made my son lunch when he finished his morning lessons and then raced back upstairs for a call at 13:30. Mind you, I was hungry by tea time!


That's hard work, I feel for you.

I block out my work diary so no meetings at 12.00pm, but I don't why am usually eating and working at the same time, not good as it's eaten very fast too


----------



## Gwynn (Feb 10, 2021)

Well, I have seven meals a day! But I have been told that we should not as it might stress the endocrine system out, and increase insulin resistance being switched on all the time. 7nfortunately the internet has some mixed messages on this and I can see good arguments for few and many meals. However, my meals are small and I think they get sorted by my body pretty smartish. 7 suits me well and usually I don't feel hungry.

4 larger (still small portions) Meals and 3 snacks. All balanced for calories, carbohydrates, protein, fibre, fats across the day. Less than 150g carbohydrates per day. Eg today it is 75g. I use the NHS guidelines and the internet for targets for proteins, fibre and fats. The calories are significantly reduced at the moment during my weight loss diet, and that does pose a challenge each day. But it works easily using the App.

Is it hard work working out all the numbers and permutations of foods day on day? Nope, because I use an App to do all the hard stuff for me. I am sure there are some good apps on the internet to help with this sort of thing too.

One thing I have learned is that I cannot 'drive' my diet blind. I need to know what I am eating, the quantities and the effects on me. 

No idea if any of that is any help, but there you go.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 10, 2021)

Gwynn said:


> Well, I have seven meals a day! But I have been told that we should not as it might stress the endocrine system out, and increase insulin resistance being switched on all the time. 7nfortunately the internet has some mixed messages on this and I can see good arguments for few and many meals. However, my meals are small and I think they get sorted by my body pretty smartish. 7 suits me well and usually I don't feel hungry.
> 
> 4 larger (still small portions) Meals and 3 snacks. All balanced for calories, carbohydrates, protein, fibre, fats across the day. Less than 150g carbohydrates per day. Eg today it is 75g. I use the NHS guidelines and the internet for targets for proteins, fibre and fats. The calories are significantly reduced at the moment during my weight loss diet, and that does pose a challenge each day. But it works easily using the App.
> 
> ...


Listening about other experiences is always helpful  and it was as great what you posted, so thank you.

I guess I am also a 6 meal person with 3 main meals and 3 snacks.

I don't do the calories or specific carb content, I am on a mission to reduce BG and get rid of some medicine at the same time, hopefully reducing the HbA1c reads too.


----------



## adrian1der (Feb 10, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> I block out my work diary so no meetings at 12.00pm, but I don't why am usually eating and working at the same time, not good as it's eaten very fast too


I know the feeling. I block out 13:00-14:00 for lunch as it is my son's lunch break so I make him lunch and then get him settled in his lesson at two. But sometimes work intrudes on the best made plans!


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 10, 2021)

The ironic thing is I am well organised, (working as a iT Project Manager), but as the meetings are on  MS Teams (video) meetings it's hard to get out or leave early and before you know it another one  starts, so muc hfor the best laid plans!

I go back to work next week, so hoping the low carbs diet will still be as effective as it has been the last few weeks.


----------



## helli (Feb 10, 2021)

I am one of those people that annoy others becauseI have no problem with weight gain (or loss) so I have never had to diet. 
I eat what I want when I want. This may be 2 meals a day or may be constant grazing.
I try to avoid eating for about 4 hours before I go to bed to stabilise my blood sugars when I am asleep. Apart from that, any time is good for food. 
Having Type 1, treated with insulin, I have learnt to dose insulin rather than limit the food I eat. I am conscious of carbs, because I count them but don't deliberately avoid or minimise them.


----------



## Iwillgetthere (Feb 10, 2021)

The other thing that really is helping me is making a weekly meal plan. That way I can see the meals are balanced over the week, have the correct number of macros and mean that, like @rebrascora food is less important in my daily thinking- I used to constantly think about it. Now, once I've planned, I can make a shopping list and get what I need delivered. And there is less waste of food and I actually spend less on  my shopping too.


----------



## adrian1der (Feb 10, 2021)

Iwillgetthere said:


> The other thing that really is helping me is making a weekly meal plan.


I try and book a Sainsbury's delivery on Saturdays so Friday evening is menu planning for the week ahead and then shopping for all the ingredients I need except fresh meat which comes from the local farm shop


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 10, 2021)

Brought up to eat breakie dinner tea & supper, up until 20 years ago still ate that way, now eat 3 meals but don't snack, only time is in cafes where might get scone.

Always eat breakfast, sets you up for day, not just that keeps bg steady thru morning otherwise it goes up & needs corrections.

Can't get head around why some folk think eating few meals as possible is some badge of honour, food is there to be enjoyed & something to look forward to, but there again always enjoyed my food before & after diabetes.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 10, 2021)

I eat breakfast, lunch and dinner.  I have never snacked, so that's easy.

@nonethewiser - personally, I don't see any form of fasting or few meals as any form of badge of honour or virtue signalling, if that is what they *want* to do, or indeed if they genuinely feel the better for it.  

If they feel that or any other way of eating makes them superior or martyred, then they could well benefit from looking themselves in the eye and having a little chat. The only one they're fooling is themselves.


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 10, 2021)

AndBreathe said:


> @nonethewiser - personally, I don't see any form of fasting or few meals as any form of badge of honour or virtue signalling, if that is what they *want* to do, or indeed if they genuinely feel the better for it.



Afraid some do, see it all time on forums.


----------



## helli (Feb 10, 2021)

adrian1der said:


> I try and book a Sainsbury's delivery on Saturdays so Friday evening is menu planning for the week ahead and then shopping for all the ingredients I need except fresh meat which comes from the local farm shop


I never used to plan and used an amble to the supermarket to buy what I fancied that day as a bit of lunch time exercise. 
During the pandemic, we have been avoiding too many shop visits and started doing a weekly "menu".
We have a veg box delivered on Monday which I use as the basis for the menu planning and put together a shopping list for that night when we both walk to Sainsburys, my partner goes in and I go for an amble. Then we carry it up the hill together.
It is important for us to have variety so the surprises in the veg box help us maintain the variety and act as the catalyst for trying something new. 
The menu usually has 8 main meals. I have no days in mind for when we will eat what and always have something spare so we still have a choice on Sunday and something to roll over if we can't get to the supermarket on Monday night.
Apart from reducing supermarket trips, this also avoids last minute digging out the freezer when I haven't had time for the lunchtime walk and minimises food waste. 

It means less exercise but the bags are heavier up the hill on the weekly trip which partially makes up for it. 

My partner keeps suggesting getting a delivery but I fear we may never leave the house if we do that. 

I think this may become a habit we maintain after the pandemic.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 10, 2021)

nonethewiser said:


> Afraid some do, see it all time on forums.



I would agree totally, but then so much of living with diabetes revolves around eating and drinking, whether that be dietary restrictions to control blood sugars, dosing insulin or whatever.

I am a member of another couple of health fora, relating to conditions that have entered my life in the last few year.  Every condition seems to have it's hot topics, it martyr friendly topics and some perceived order of seniority.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 10, 2021)

helli said:


> I am one of those people that annoy others becauseI have no problem with weight gain (or loss) so I have never had to diet.
> I eat what I want when I want. This may be 2 meals a day or may be constant grazing.
> I try to avoid eating for about 4 hours before I go to bed to stabilise my blood sugars when I am asleep. Apart from that, any time is good for food.
> Having Type 1, treated with insulin, I have learnt to dose insulin rather than limit the food I eat. I am conscious of carbs, because I count them but don't deliberately avoid or minimise them.


Good for you, if thats works for you so be it.

I like the fact you carb count so you are in complete control.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 10, 2021)

Iwillgetthere said:


> The other thing that really is helping me is making a weekly meal plan. That way I can see the meals are balanced over the week, have the correct number of macros and mean that, like @rebrascora food is less important in my daily thinking- I used to constantly think about it. Now, once I've planned, I can make a shopping list and get what I need delivered. And there is less waste of food and I actually spend less on  my shopping too.


That's very well organised and am sure it is less stressful.

My food plan at the moment is simple and sticking to the basics, protein, salads, cheese while I get by BG under control.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 10, 2021)

nonethewiser said:


> Brought up to eat breakie dinner tea & supper, up until 20 years ago still ate that way, now eat 3 meals but don't snack, only time is in cafes where might get scone.
> 
> Always eat breakfast, sets you up for day, not just that keeps bg steady thru morning otherwise it goes up & needs corrections.
> 
> Can't get head around why some folk think eating few meals as possible is some badge of honour, food is there to be enjoyed & something to look forward to, but there again always enjoyed my food before & after diabetes.


I think the Moto goes 'live and let live',  fasting or eating once or twice a day may not be something that is for everyone, but I respect the people who donut if that is what they do.

As a Muslim, we have to fast 1 month in the year, between sunrise and sunset


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 10, 2021)

adrian1der said:


> I try and book a Sainsbury's delivery on Saturdays so Friday evening is menu planning for the week ahead and then shopping for all the ingredients I need except fresh meat which comes from the local farm shop


I think the weekly supermarket deliveries help, but we also have to shop at the local Asian supermarket, where we get our meat and other vegetables, unlike some Asian families, we don't buy our meat in bulk, we just buy what we can eat on the day and don't mind if it costs us a bit more.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 10, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> Oh my goodness, you have your work cutout, it must be very difficult.
> 
> I think your discipline is fantastic, do not worry about very low BG?


Actually it is really really simple and easy. It doesn't require discipline or I'd never do it.
As a type two without any medication my blood glucose doesn't go low, I had a few 'wobblies' early on, when I was cutting out all the 'healthy' carbs and my poor pancreas was still quite hysterical about the diet, which was all wrong for me, but the GP was going on about 'cholesterol reducing foods' and gave me a print out which started with cereal, porridge with low fat milk or wholemeal toast with low fat spread, which got me so over weight I was almost spherical. 
At diagnosis I went to the butcher, then had two days just eating meat once a day, then gradually sorted out my diet - which turned out to be exactly the same as my needs on the Atkins diet - except that I could not lose weight after a year or so at 50 gm of carbs a day. I reduced to 40, which was working up until lockdown.
I find it so liberating to be able to eat first thing and they not need to bother about food all day - I check to see that there is nothing I need to defrost for dinner when I tidy up the kitchen in the morning, but the rest of the day is my own.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 10, 2021)

Drummer said:


> Actually it is really really simple and easy. It doesn't require discipline or I'd never do it.
> As a type two without any medication my blood glucose doesn't go low, I had a few 'wobblies' early on, when I was cutting out all the 'healthy' carbs and my poor pancreas was still quite hysterical about the diet, which was all wrong for me, but the GP was going on about 'cholesterol reducing foods' and gave me a print out which started with cereal, porridge with low fat milk or wholemeal toast with low fat spread, which got me so over weight I was almost spherical.
> At diagnosis I went to the butcher, then had two days just eating meat once a day, then gradually sorted out my diet - which turned out to be exactly the same as my needs on the Atkins diet - except that I could not lose weight after a year or so at 50 gm of carbs a day. I reduced to 40, which was working up until lockdown.
> I find it so liberating to be able to eat first thing and they not need to bother about food all day - I check to see that there is nothing I need to defrost for dinner when I tidy up the kitchen in the morning, but the rest of the day is my own.


Well am glad you have a fine tuned process

I am not sure I can go lower than the 80g of carbs per day, I certainly don't think I will lose a lot of weight due to the masses of cheese that I currently enjoy

I am lucky my wife does all the cooking, but means there is always nice Indian food cooked at home, using fresh spices and herbs, but unfortunately, carb heavy so not for me.

However, all is not lost, I plan to add a variety of kebabs (minus the naan bread) to my diet and explore the use of gram flour  (made from chick peas) in the next few weeks, so something to cheer about

I Ihink it is finding that rythym, knowing what works and what doesn't and most importantly trying to be happy/enjoying it as best as possible.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 11, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> Well am glad you have a fine tuned process
> 
> I am not sure I can go lower than the 80g of carbs per day, I certainly don't think I will lose a lot of weight due to the masses of cheese that I currently enjoy
> 
> ...


Low carb can be fragrant with herbs and spices and the flavours of things I can't eat, such as oranges - I have a large basket full of things to add to my foods. I make a curry with chopped cauliflower instead of rice.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 11, 2021)

Yes, that will make it more appetising.

I have the cauliflower ready to make the rice and can then have it with my daily curry.


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 11, 2021)

I can get away with shopping just once a fortnight with almost no waste although some stuff gets eaten out of date but I don't worry about such things and after many years of flouting the guidance I have never been ill through it. I am however, totally disorganized, not just with food/meals but life in general, which is why eating 3x a day doesn't generally work for me. Also if I only eat twice a day, I only have to calculate bolus injections twice a day and if I get into regular exercise I can sometimes get away with just 1 bolus insulin injection a day, so it makes managing my diabetes less of a full time responsibility and therefore makes it less of a mental burden.
I would like to add that I still enjoy my food and drink despite mostly just eating twice a day and I certainly don't feel like a "martyr".... Not when I have cream in my coffee every morning and often end the day with a chunk of nice cheese and a glass of red wine or port or some olives and a G&T and I can indulge my guilty pleasure of pork scratchings whenever I fancy them.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 11, 2021)

Excellent and good for you.

I am a typical northerner, 'a little bit of dirt never hurt anyone'.


----------



## Welshie (Feb 11, 2021)

Am trying hard to get low low carbs, so far so good or so I thought, I read somewhere that when you count carbs you deduct the fibre count  true/false please


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 11, 2021)

Welshie said:


> Am trying hard to get low low carbs, so far so good or so I thought, I read somewhere that when you count carbs you deduct the fibre count  true/false please


Only if you are in the USA. Here is the UK the Fibre isn't included in the total carbs info because it is indigestible, so the total carb content is what it says in the nutritional info box here.


----------



## Welshie (Feb 11, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Only if you are in the USA. Here is the UK the Fibre isn't included in the total carbs info because it is indigestible, so the total carb content is what it says in the nutritional info box here.


Thank you


----------



## Drummer (Feb 11, 2021)

The spelling usually gives away the difference Fibre is the UK spelling, so the carbs shown are the net carbs. Fiber is the US spelling, so they should be deducted.


----------

